# Tyre Pressures



## 108951 (Jan 1, 2008)

New to Hymer ownership, had to _work our way up_ :lol: and will probably have a few questions  but for now, the one that concerns me is tyre pressures. We have a '92 B534 LHD and she tends to wallow and roll into corners, the tyres do look low on pressure and am wondering if anyone knows the correct [ish] pressures.
We're off to France next month for the Le Mans and don't want tyre probs, ie overheating.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hleoo*

Hello,

What make and model is the Chassis?
What make and model are the tyres?

You might be looking at a suspension problem or air assisters as low tyre pressure might not be the problem.

Trev.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is only one sure way of doing this.

Load up your' van for touring mode, then take it to your local public weighbridge. Get the operator to weigh total weight, then front and rear axles.

Email the tyre manufacturers with the results and the present tyre details and they will send you their reccommended pressures.

If you still find that body roll is excessive it may be worth checking your loading technique. Make sure wherever possible that heavy items are stored between the axles and don't store small heavy items such as canned food and drink containers in the overhead lockers.


----------



## 97453 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi scopio, check the tire, on the side is the maximum tire presure the tire can be inflated too , check yours and see how it compares to the max pressure then put some in if it is low , all so there is I think on that model air assisters if these are low or not working that will caures rolling ,check your hand book if you dont have one you mite be able to down load one from hymer. best of luck , Bob


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi anything between 50 & 65 psi depending on load and ride quality to suit your likes 
terry


----------



## 108951 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, increased them to 65psi before we went off for the w/end, v.much improved, feel the draincovers etc more, but much less bodyroll  
I think the suspension may well need _servicing_ :wink: it has done 198,000kms, but that'll have to wait. 
Thanks again to all, will no doubt be back for more soon :roll:


----------

